# November 12' Offical COTM Submission Thread



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

*Descriptive Thread Title: Jon’s Featured Cruze Submission 
Name: Jon
Location: Northville, MI
Car Info: 2012 Cruze LTZ RS 1.4T 6A in Autumn Metallic with Cocoa/Light Neutral
Stock Options: RS Appearance Package, Sunroof, dealer-installed pinstripe
Modifications: Plugs, intake resonator delete, Sonic turbo trunk badge, RS trunk badge, Husky Liner floor mats throughout, Scangauge
Future plans: Perhaps some sort of splash guards
Other info: She likes autumn in Michigan!









































*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bump! Let's get some more cars in here! I'd post mine, but it's in the body shop, lol.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay I'll play,

*Descriptive Thread Title*: Aftica
*Name:* Jason
*Location:* Central Ohio
*Car Info:* 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS 
*Stock Options:* XM, Onstar, Navigation, Light interior leather, Cargo net, Floor mats, Key less entry and start and power sunroof......
*Modifications:* I have only had the car completely sealed and a plastic coating put on exterior body panels
*Future plans:* Unsure, Would like to keep my warranty...
*Other info*: Only had her a few weeks but already part of the family.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Okay okay.. I'll give it a shot. 

*Descriptive Thread Title:* OnlyTaurus's Sexy Thang 
*Name:* Ryan
*Location:* Ellwood City, PA
*Car Info:* 2012 1LT Victory Red Cruze 
*Stock Options:* Red/Black cloth interior, 1.4T, 6M, RS and Allstar Packages.
*Exterior Modifications:* Plasti-dip'd stripes, wheels, rear chrome on trunk, and rear chrome on bumper, blacked-out bowties.
*Interior Modifications:* Boost Gauge mounted on left side of dash.
*Performance Modifications:* Trifecta Tune, K&N Typhoon Intake, Custom Magnaflow cat-back exhaust.
*Future plans:* Unknown at the moment. I may just keep it the way it is for a while.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*bump!!! We need more submissions!!! *


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes we do.

Submitters from last month, you can re-enter. It's a new month!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

So far we have only 3 submissions. You have till the end of the day on the 20th to make your submission after that the submission thread will be closed and the voting will start. 

Lets get a couple more in here guys/gals. You could be the new COTM!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> So far we have only 3 submissions. You have till the end of the day on the 20th to make your submission after that the submission thread will be closed and the voting will start.
> 
> Lets get a couple more in here guys/gals. You could be the new COTM!


We're screwed if any voter doesn't like red tones of paint! All three variations here!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I didn't know this was still going. I'll work on getting pictures tomorrow when I have the time.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

*Descriptive Thread Title*: The Cruzer, "CRUZIN' USA" *
Name:* Erik E. *
Location:* Buffalo, NY *
Car Info:* 2011 LTZ with Black Granite Metallic Exterior, Black / Brick Leather Interior * 
Stock Options:* XM, OnStar, RS Package, Sunroof, Trunk Cargo Net X 2 * 
Exterior Modifications:* 30% Tint all around with ~8'' Windshield Strip, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Debadged "CRUZE" and "LTZ" emblems, "CRZN_USA" plate 
*Interior Modifications:* All-Weather Cruze floor mats*
Performance Modifications:* Trifecta "Premium" Tune, Injen CAI with Hydroshield 
* Future plans:* Trifecta e85 tune, Upgraded brakes (when mine fail.. LOL), "Cruze" chrome license plate bracket *
Other info*: ...at your local dragstrip tormenting Ford Foci and Honda Civic Si's

EDIT: Thanks to Sunline Fan for doing some much needed editing to my pictures!! The last picture is not at the dealer.. it is actually at a Cruze Meet for Southern Ontario.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Didn't think the LTZ wheels would look good on a black car but I stand corrected. Was the last pic at the dealer? 

Best time to take pictures outside is right before sunset or early in the morning when there is enough light to not need a flash. 
And clean that engine bay man! :grin:


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

ME!!!!
*
Descriptive Thread Title: Bryan's Ohio Cruze......YO! 
Name: Bryan Leach
Location: Akron, Ohio
Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze 1LT
Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Pioneer stereo, Sunroof
Modifications: Fog lights, Ventvisors, Plugs gapped to .032" 
Future plans: Trifecta tune, Rear spoiler
Other info: I like eggs!!



*


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ Weren't you the winner last month??

Your sweet Cruze can't steal ALL the spotlight now!


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

lol I never saw anything about it anywhere? Maybe looking in the wrong spot? sorry ..lol


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

cruzer27 said:


> lol I never saw anything about it anywhere? Maybe looking in the wrong spot? sorry ..lol


I have already explained the situation thoroughly to you via pm. I'm going to make a spot for you in the COTM Hall of Fame for October. (Hopefully tonight) Your submission for November will be deleted so there is no more confusion with you or other members. But rest assure that this will be completed ASAP.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tonight is the last day for submissions.
This thread will be locked @ midnight tonight. So all members that are planning on a late submission this is your last call to get in for November!
Good luck to all submitters!


----------



## beecha91 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Name:* Don M.*
Location:* Bartlett, IL*
Car Info:* 2012 ECO with Black Granite Metallic Exterior, Black interior. * 
Stock Options:* XM, OnStar, oem mudflaps. * 
Exterior Modifications:* 25% Tint all around, mudflaps, led bulbs, black billet bowties.
*Interior Modifications:* led bulbs*
Performance Modifications:* None right now.
* Future plans:* Wheels, exhaust, intake.


----------

